# Old baby gaggia



## Colourise (Aug 4, 2016)

I have a Baby Gaggia which is about 25 years old and has been in storage for the past 20 years.I have recently run descaler through the system and the pump and boiler appear to work OK.

However the initial outflow of water was slightly green in colour and although this has subsided there is still a musty smell to the water which is still slightly opaque.I would be grateful for any advice as to whether it is worth refurbishing or whether, because of its age, it is a lost cause.

Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

The boiler has likely rotted. Unfortunately it's a different boiler than later models and no longer available.


----------



## Colourise (Aug 4, 2016)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> The boiler has likely rotted. Unfortunately it's a different boiler than later models and no longer available.


Thanks for that information.

That's a pity because it's in not too bad a shape cosmetically


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Can you post a pic to be sure.


----------



## Colourise (Aug 4, 2016)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> Can you post a pic to be sure.


Hi

Did you just want a photo to show the cosmetic appearance or a photo to show the opaque water outflow?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Just the machine


----------



## Colourise (Aug 4, 2016)

@gaggiamanualservice.com

OK. When I get a spare moment I will organise some pics


----------

